# Mangrove Monitor



## WildRover (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey =) 
I've been seriously considering acquiring a mangrove monitor... Any advice would be welcome =) but really want to know more about the actual attitude of the mangroves themselves... a lot of care sheets / people warn off about these saying that they are extremely shy and "even looking at them causes stress" but the problem is that most of care sheets / posts are very old and may be referring wild caught and CF mangroves... can they actually prove to be a "tame" (even though I know there is no such thing and I have no desire to stress any monitors and would sooner leave him/her alone) I just wanted to know if perhaps in years (looking for a baby to handraise) they can prove to be good display animals? No problems with hands off =) just want a confident monitor that doesn't hide alll the time. I looked over MonitorMad mangrove and have found out that his is actually a ahem correct if not right. A different specious of mangrove? Indiciois but instead a j something? That grows to about 6 foot which I think may be a bit too large for a first monitor :blush: (wanted a medium sized monitor not small... no ackies and so on and hope with a lot of information I may be okay fingers crossed :2thumb: ). Could someone tell me the differences between the two? Oh and pictures of a mangroves setup as I like things looking a bit different =) thanks haha. PS. I've been told a 8 X 4 X.4 would be sufficient for a single?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi, a large adult male could get to 5+feet, they are semi arborial as well as semi aquatic, the minimum enclosure size for one adult would be around 10L x 6H x 6W (feet).
As far as tractability is concerned, in my experience you get out mostly what you put in, but obviously no guarantees (lots and lots of time and patience, and always work at the monitor`s pace).
I think you`re referring to V. juxtindicus?


----------



## WildRover (Sep 4, 2016)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, a large adult male could get to 5+feet, they are semi arborial as well as semi aquatic, the minimum enclosure size for one adult would be around 10L x 6H x 6W (feet).
> As far as tractability is concerned, in my experience you get out mostly what you put in, but obviously no guarantees (lots and lots of time and patience, and always work at the monitor`s pace).
> I think you`re referring to V. juxtindicus?


Hi murrindindi =) seen you post in another area today and was hoping you would weigh as I was gonna private message you this haha (seen a few of your posts and have found them very helpful to me and a few of my friends =) ) I was told they would average out at about 3.5 feet and it's very rare for them to get to 5 or plus ? Thanks for the enclosure size issue (getting very different measurements all the time) understood =) I understand even the most "courageous" monitors such as lace and so on can be shy in certain individuals for a long time but just wanted to know if after a couple of years (maybe depending on the monitor) they would be very active and if more times than not brave as a overall monitor? ... is it worth perhaps asking about a somewhat older mangrove that is already confident or just acquiring one from a baby and working my way up?... would enjoy seeing him / her grow and waiting for a bigger enclosure to understand more ... yes I am, that was it hahaha knew it was something like that  thanks again


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry, it`s too late to type another message out, I just replied and the post has disappeared as it does so often on this website???
I`ll try and get back later today (wednesday).


----------

